# Gambler Shot Horizontally In ONE SHOT !



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

This is the ever popular Gambler Shot which presents quite a challenge . It involves simultaneously cutting a playing card and lighting a match in a single shot from 33 feet . Except this time the card is positioned horizontally as opposed to vertical . All my videos are uncut , unedited or modified in any way .


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Great shot!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Great shot!


Thanks Genoa .


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Lol, according to the little book, your next feat will be to snuff out a candle flame while blind folded. Should't be a problem for you Sensei. * :bowdown:


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

The two pale stars on your 25 meter badge seem like a travesty at this point. I don't know how you live with it... :stickpoke:


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Dude. Youre killing it!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shot! But how can you ever top that one? Silly question... you'll do it!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *Lol, according to the little book, your next feat will be to snuff out a candle flame while blind folded. Should't be a problem for you Sensei. * :bowdown:


Thank you Mr Mn . I have done match lights in the dark but they don't make for a good videos to view .


----------



## Marco. (Jun 28, 2016)

Love all your videos treefork, they are truly inspirational. One day I'm gonna get in that zone.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Man, that was NASTY!!!! You are THE MAN!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## wn4Studios (Jul 4, 2016)

Great shooting, along with the rest of your shots I have seen. Might as well try to open a glass bottle off beer!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

CornDawg said:


> The two pale stars on your 25 meter badge seem like a travesty at this point. I don't know how you live with it... :stickpoke:


It's been a few years since I did those . I forget they are there . I can't get the 25 meter in my backyard so I would have to set up somewhere else . I will have to fill in those two stars some time and compete the 30 meter .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

pult421 said:


> Dude. Youre killing it!!


Thanks Pult . Good to see you getting out there and doing the badges .


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go Marty  Popin it on the first shot is phenomenal ! Way to go! Nicely documented also  Great example for others to follow


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Wow that is amazing great shooting 
Your videos are inspiring


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Ibojoe said:


> Awesome shot! But how can you ever top that one? Silly question... you'll do it!


Well the first thing that comes to mind is increasing the distance . That will be very difficult on this shot . Thank you for watching and commenting .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> Man, that was NASTY!!!! You are THE MAN!!!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Thank you for always watching and supporting the Art of Shooting forum .


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Indeed, you are the man, the sensei, the jedi master of slingshots! A thrue inspiration!!

Thanks for sharing your videos!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

wn4Studios said:


> Great shooting, along with the rest of your shots I have seen. Might as well try to open a glass bottle off beer!


Thank you for watching and the kind comments .


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I knew this bull s%#%#%% was going to happen to me, I hit the red button instead of the green one. I can never foresee me hitting the red button on anyone. I am truly sorry for my #%#%#%%#%% up. Great shooting TreeFork


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

REALLY????

What an AMAZING trick shot yet again!!!

The next one will be named "The Reverse Shot": You go 33 feet from the match and card and try to hit the white dong ball in motion!!!! 

Sir, a superb feat of accuracy!! Really enjoyed watching!!

Best regards ...Q


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Can-Opener said:


> Way to go Marty  Popin it on the first shot is phenomenal ! Way to go! Nicely documented also  Great example for others to follow


Thanks for watching and commenting Randy . I remember you being the first to do this shot and inspiring me !


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

James West said:


> Wow that is amazing great shooting
> Your videos are inspiring


Thank you . I have and am inspired by others here . We inspire each other .


----------



## Rrqwe (Nov 17, 2013)

Great shoot and video like always! :bowdown:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

BAT said:


> Indeed, you are the man, the sensei, the jedi master of slingshots! A thrue inspiration!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing your videos!


Thank you but I'm not worthy of such distinction . The truth is I'm still learning and working on moving forward at being able to shoot at the capability of the slingshot . I have good moments and bad moments . The videos are good moments no doubt . Thanks again .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Quercusuber said:


> REALLY????
> 
> What an AMAZING trick shot yet again!!!
> 
> ...


Thank you for your kindness my friend ! :bowdown:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Rrqwe said:


> Great shoot and video like always! :bowdown:


Thank you for watching and commenting !


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I have to do this one .


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Dang dude this my first shooting vid I have ever seen from you 💪🏻 Wow top shot man you killed it very cool


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Fantastic shot!
Also for me very first time seeing TF
In action.
ukj


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Wow! I hadn't seen this vid before but super cool shot and great video!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

High Desert Flipper said:


> Wow! I hadn't seen this vid before but super cool shot and great video!


He needs a new badge...


----------

